# T-8 Dimming ballasts



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how many of your customers actually use them?

POCO is offering rebates for installing them, but I doubt if anyone would actually use them, Most of my customers just take a bulb or two out if they want less light. I can't see them spending money, to get a little rebate. The ballasts and dimmers ain't cheap.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

They work best with a light harvesting system (skylights, lots of windows) and a photo control. We install hundreds of these systems and the savings is very significant. The only problem with these systems, is bulb life. I have noticed bulb life is diminished by 50% or more. Walmart supercenters uses a dimming ballast system and claim a lighting energy cost savings of 35%


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I can't see them spending money, to get a little rebate.


I have not installed any dimming ballasts yet. However, customers will spend money for the rebates and the energy savings for the dimming ballasts, occupancy sensors, energy efficient fixtures, etc. If you can show them the payback and ROI from the energy saving and the projected maintenance elimination.
ESCO's are kicking our rears at the bank, doing our job albeit without the training that we've all gone through.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> I have not installed any dimming ballasts yet.
> They will spend money for the rebate and the energy savings for the dimming ballasts, occupancy sensors, energy efficient fixtures, etc. If you can show them the payback and ROI from the energy saving and the projected maintenance elimination.
> It's a sad state when so many EC's are under cutting each other, going rating, racing to the bottom until they can't operate, while ESCO's are kicking our rears at the bank. All the while doing our job albeit without the training and licensing that we've all gone through.


While I appreciate passing and recieving helpful information, if you're going to include crap like going rate, trunk slammers racing to the bottom, and licensing crap into a quesion I asked that had nothing to do with that, please don't respond to my question. Go talk to your couch.

I am sick of that crap some of you spout in threads that don't relate.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------

